

Survey of Syntactic Extensions in Lisp Family : elisp, CL, Clojure,Arc, defmacro - gtani
http://dorophone.blogspot.com/2011/08/survey-of-syntactic-extension.html

======
gtani
(the reddit thread mostly re:arc)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/scheme/comments/jfscn/survey_of_synt...](http://www.reddit.com/r/scheme/comments/jfscn/survey_of_syntactic_extension_in_the_lisp_family/)

